# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  ایا کارشناسی ارشد هم میتونه روزانه پزشکی بخونه؟

## siamak136

سلام سوالی داشتم. جوابشو هرچه قدر گشتم پیدا نکردم ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین.
من دیپلم فنی دارم بعدش فوق دیپلم در اموزشکده فنی شبانه خوندم و بعد کارشناسی رو روزانه خوندم و ارشد هم روزانه خوندم. الان من بخوام کنکور تجربی بدم ایا میتونم دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی روزانه بخونم یا اینکه روزانه بخونم ولی شهریه رو پرداخت کنم. چندین بند تبصره تو دفترچه دیدم که نمیدونم منظورش چیه مثلا 

متقاضياني كه از سال‌ تحصيلي‌ 63-64 به‌ بعد، دو نوبت‌ در آزمون‌هاي‌ ورودي‌ (دوره‌‌ روزانه‌) رشته‌هاي تحصيلي متمركز يا نيمه‌متمركز پذيرفته‌ شده‌ باشند، حق ثبت‌نام و شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1397 را نخواهند داشت. یعنی منظور چندین رشته هس یا چندین مقطع که مثلا من یبار از روزانه کاردانی به کارشناسی قبول شدم یبار هم از روزانه ارشد.

با توجه به رأي هيئت عمومي ديوان عدالت اداري مورخ 7/ 6/ 1396 مبني بر عدم ابطال مصوبه پنجاه و
يكمين جلسه شوراي عالي برنامه ريزي علوم پزشكي مورخ 25 / 3/ 1392 ، دانش آموختگان مقاطع كارشناسي
ارشد ناپيوسته كليه رشته هاي تحصيلي و دكتري عمومي (پزشكي، دندانپزشكي، داروسازي و دامپزشكي)
ميتوانند با رعايت شرايط ذيل از طريق قبولي در آزمون سراسري در مقطع دكتري عمومي رشته هاي
پزشكي، دندانپزشكي و داروسازي صرفا در پردي سهاي خودگردان و ظرفيت مازاد دانشگا ههاي علوم
پزشكي تحصيل نمايند:
- لزوم گذراندن طرح نيروي انساني براي دان شآموختگان مشمول طرح.
- دارا نبودن هرگونه تعهد خدمت به ارگان يا دستگا ههاي اجرايي و عدم دارا بودن تعهدات سهميه بومي
و يا سهميه مناطق محروم.
- داشتن ممنوعيت تحصيل از نظر سازمان نظام وظيفه.
- كليه پذيرفته شدگان در دور ههاي پرديس خودگردان و يا ظرفيت مازاد )اعم از اينكه در مقاطع تحصيلي
قبلي تحصيل، از آموزش رايگان برخوردار بوده و يا نبود هاند( ملزم به پرداخت شهريه مطابق مصوبه هيئت
امناي دانشگاه و مصوبات وزارت بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشكي م يباشند.
- دان شآموختگان مقطع كارشناسي ارشد ناپيوسته صرفا قادر به تحصيل در پردي سهاي خودگردان و
ظرفيت مازادم يباشند.
*
*

----------


## stephanie

1-  منظور دوبار قبولي روزانه در يك مقطع هست. نه در مقاطع بالاتر. 
2-  اونايي كه ارشد دارن (مدركشو گرفتن ) تنها اجازه دارن برن پرديس و خودگردان .يا دانشگاه آزاد

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

پارسال یکی از بچهای پزشکی شیراز فوق لیسانس برق داشت..
از منوی سوالات سایت سنجش بپرسید سوالتونو بهتون جواب میدن

----------


## mehdimhm

افرادی که دو بار در دوره روزانه پذیرفته شدند تنها از پردیس خودگردان آزاد و شبانه میتونن استفاده کنن

----------


## blue sun

سلام اگه کسی لیسانس روزانه باشد ولی فوق لیسانس شبانه باشد ،میتونه پزشکی روزانه شرکت کنه؟

----------


## edi138485

سلام
در پاسخ به دوستان
طبق اعلام سازمان سنجش و بر اساس به مصوبه مجهول الحال شورای عالی برنامه ریزی پزشکی فارغ التحصیلان کارشناسی ارشد(چه روزانه و چه غیر روزانه) در هر حالتی صرفا مجاز به انتخاب رشته های پردیس و ظرفیت مازاد علوم پزشکی و دانشگاه ازاد در کنکور ۹۷ هستند.
اما در نظر داشده باشید که استناد اونها به رای دیوان عدالت اداری مورخه ی هفتم شهریور ۹۶ (لینک زیر) هست:
https://divan-edalat.ir/print.php?page=ahoshow&id=10382
طبق این رای شکایت اقایی که هم کارشناسی و هم کارشناسی ارشدش روزانه بوده و خواستار لغو این مصوبه و امکان انتخاب رشته های روزانه ی پزشکی رو داشته و استدلال وزارت بهداشت هم این بوده که پزشکی معادل لیسانس و فوق لیسانی پیوسته هست پس نمیشه طبق اصل ۳۰ قانون اساسی از تحصیلات رایگان دوبار استفاده کرد و شکایت مورد قبول دیوان قرار نگرفته.
اما این رای برای بقیه ی افرادی که فوق لیسانس غیر روزانه بودن یا کلا تحصیلات غیر رایگان داشتن قابل تعمیم نخواهد بود و طبق اصل ۳۰ قانون اساسی حق این دسته از فارغ التحصیلان غیر روزانه ی کارشناسی ارشد تحصیل رایگان در مقطع دکتری عمومی هست(چون از حق تحصیلات رایگان در هر مقطع استفادع نکردن)اما وزارت بهداشت خیلی خوب از این ابهام قانونی سو استفاده کرده و این رای رو به همه ی فوق لیسانس ها بسط داده.
بنا بر این هرکسی که فوق لیسانس داره و در مقطع ارشد یا در هر دو مقطع کارشناسی و ارشد از تحصیلات رایگان استفاده نکرده میتونه با طرح شکایت در دیوان عدالت اداری،و استناد به اصل ۳۰ قانون اساسی درخواست اصلاح این بند (و) دفترچه رو مطرح کنه (یعنی قید بشه فارغدالتحصیلان کارشناسی ارشد روزانه مجاز به تحصیل در دوره ی روزانه نیستند نه همه  فارغ التحصیلان ارشد چه روزانه چه غیر روزانه و ازاد و ..).
و احتمال صدور رای به نفع ایشون هم خیلی خیلی بالاست همونطوری که سالهای قبل هم بچه ها شکایت کردن و بند (ز) دفترچه پارسال رو ابطال کردن و دارندگان کارشناسی روزانه مجاز به انتخاب در دکتری روزانه پزشکی شدن

لطفا به دوستان خودتون که کارشناسی ارشد غیر روزانه دارن و با دیدن این بند نا امید شدن اطلاع بدید
و بدونید اگر چندین شکایت در دیوان عدالت اداری از طرف بچه های فارغ التحصیل کارشناسی ارشد غیر روزانه مطرح بشه خیلی زود دیوان رای به نفعشون صادر میکنه.
به هر حال  باید دونست که قانون وحی منزل و صلب لایتغیر نیست و دیثان عدالت اداری هم انصافا این مدت  خوب مصوبه های خلق الساعه و ناعادلانه ارگانها و وزارت خونه های دولتی که خلاف منافع و قانونی اساسی باشه رو باطل کرده و میکنه .امیدوارم کسی بخاطر عدم اطلاع از قوانین و تصور اینکه دیگه ذین قانون مظلقه و فقط باید در پردیس و مازاد با هزینه ی کمر شکن تحصیل کنه امیدش رو از دست نده و دست از تلاش نکشه.

----------


## Fateme2

> سلام سوالی داشتم. جوابشو هرچه قدر گشتم پیدا نکردم ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین.
> من دیپلم فنی دارم بعدش فوق دیپلم در اموزشکده فنی شبانه خوندم و بعد کارشناسی رو روزانه خوندم و ارشد هم روزانه خوندم. الان من بخوام کنکور تجربی بدم ایا میتونم دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی روزانه بخونم یا اینکه روزانه بخونم ولی شهریه رو پرداخت کنم. چندین بند تبصره تو دفترچه دیدم که نمیدونم منظورش چیه مثلا 
> 
> متقاضياني كه از سال‌ تحصيلي‌ 63-64 به‌ بعد، دو نوبت‌ در آزمون‌هاي‌ ورودي‌ (دوره‌‌ روزانه‌) رشته‌هاي تحصيلي متمركز يا نيمه‌متمركز پذيرفته‌ شده‌ باشند، حق ثبت‌نام و شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1397 را نخواهند داشت. یعنی منظور چندین رشته هس یا چندین مقطع که مثلا من یبار از روزانه کاردانی به کارشناسی قبول شدم یبار هم از روزانه ارشد.
> 
> با توجه به رأي هيئت عمومي ديوان عدالت اداري مورخ 7/ 6/ 1396 مبني بر عدم ابطال مصوبه پنجاه و
> يكمين جلسه شوراي عالي برنامه ريزي علوم پزشكي مورخ 25 / 3/ 1392 ، دانش آموختگان مقاطع كارشناسي
> ارشد ناپيوسته كليه رشته هاي تحصيلي و دكتري عمومي (پزشكي، دندانپزشكي، داروسازي و دامپزشكي)
> ميتوانند با رعايت شرايط ذيل از طريق قبولي در آزمون سراسري در مقطع دكتري عمومي رشته هاي
> ...


سلام 
تا جایی که اطلاع دارم چند ساله که این موضوع مطرح شده که ایا اونایی که روزانه خوندن میتونن دوباره رایگان بخونن یانه...
چندسال پیش یه نفر شکایت کرده بود و شکایتشم به نتیجه رسید یعنی پول نداد و رایگان خوند
بعد از اون هر کی قبول میشد میگفتن باید این مسیر ( شکایت ) رو طی کنید تا بتونید رایگان بخونید
امسال اعلام کردن که میتونن رایگان بخونن
من خودم از دکتر افشار پرسیدم چون دغدغم بود
ایشون گفتن که میتونید رایگان بخونید ویسشو هم دارم

----------


## siamak136

حالا مشکل من رایگان خوندن نخوندن نیس مشکل من اینکه روزانه که قبول شدم خوب شهریه شو پرداخت میکنم چرا باید ادم با رتبه خوب بره ازاد یا پردیس

----------


## konkuri100

[QUOTE=siamak136;1266377]سلام سوالی داشتم. جوابشو هرچه قدر گشتم پیدا نکردم ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین.
من دیپلم فنی دارم بعدش فوق دیپلم در اموزشکده فنی شبانه خوندم و بعد کارشناسی رو روزانه خوندم و ارشد هم روزانه خوندم. الان من بخوام کنکور تجربی بدم ایا میتونم دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی روزانه بخونم یا اینکه روزانه بخونم ولی شهریه رو پرداخت کنم. چندین بند تبصره تو دفترچه دیدم که نمیدونم منظورش چیه مثلا 

متقاضياني كه از سال‌ تحصيلي‌ 63-64 به‌ بعد، دو نوبت‌ در آزمون‌هاي‌ ورودي‌ (دوره‌‌ روزانه‌) رشته‌هاي تحصيلي متمركز يا نيمه‌متمركز پذيرفته‌ شده‌ باشند، حق ثبت‌نام و شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1397 را نخواهند داشت. یعنی منظور چندین رشته هس یا چندین مقطع که مثلا من یبار از روزانه کاردانی به کارشناسی قبول شدم یبار هم از روزانه ارشد.

با توجه به رأي هيئت عمومي ديوان عدالت اداري مورخ 7/ 6/ 1396 مبني بر عدم ابطال مصوبه پنجاه و
يكمين جلسه شوراي عالي برنامه ريزي علوم پزشكي مورخ 25 / 3/ 1392 ، دانش آموختگان مقاطع كارشناسي
ارشد ناپيوسته كليه رشته هاي تحصيلي و دكتري عمومي (پزشكي، دندانپزشكي، داروسازي و دامپزشكي)
ميتوانند با رعايت شرايط ذيل از طريق قبولي در آزمون سراسري در مقطع دكتري عمومي رشته هاي
پزشكي، دندانپزشكي و داروسازي صرفا در پردي سهاي خودگردان و ظرفيت مازاد دانشگا ههاي علوم
پزشكي تحصيل نمايند:
- لزوم گذراندن طرح نيروي انساني براي دان شآموختگان مشمول طرح.
- دارا نبودن هرگونه تعهد خدمت به ارگان يا دستگا ههاي اجرايي و عدم دارا بودن تعهدات سهميه بومي
و يا سهميه مناطق محروم.
- داشتن ممنوعيت تحصيل از نظر سازمان نظام وظيفه.
- كليه پذيرفته شدگان در دور ههاي پرديس خودگردان و يا ظرفيت مازاد )اعم از اينكه در مقاطع تحصيلي
قبلي تحصيل، از آموزش رايگان برخوردار بوده و يا نبود هاند( ملزم به پرداخت شهريه مطابق مصوبه هيئت
امناي دانشگاه و مصوبات وزارت بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشكي م يباشند.
- دان شآموختگان مقطع كارشناسي ارشد ناپيوسته صرفا قادر به تحصيل در پردي سهاي خودگردان و
ظرفيت مازادم يباشند.
*
*

وزارت بهداشت یا وزارت قانون گذار .   چند سالی است که با روی کار آمدن این وزیر بهداشت هرساله این مصوبه آن وزارت که ظاهرا خود را فراتر از قانون می داند پا به عرصه وجود گذاشته است و داوطلبین زیادی را که سخت تلاش می کنند تا از تحصیل رایگان برخوردار شوند دچار مشکل نموده است. این وضعیت قبلا برای فارغ التحصیلان دوره کارشناسی پیش آمده بود و تعدادی از داوطلبین با طرح شکایت این مصوبه را که ظاهرا خود را فراتر از قانون می دادند با رای دیوان عدالت ابطال شد و حتی از دفترچه کنکور نیز حذف گردید. 

http://www.rooznamehrasmi.ir/Laws/Sh...aspx?Code=1634
https://divan-edalat.ir/print.php?page=ahoshow&id=9856

*اصل سی ام (30) قانون اساسی جمهوری اسلامی ایران:*

دولت  موظف است وسایل آموزش و پرورش رایگان را برای همه ملت تا پایان دوره  متوسطه فراهم سازد و وسایل تحصیلات عالی را تا سر حد خودکفایی کشور به طور  رایگان گسترش دهد.

با توجه به این که مطابق ماده 7لایحه قانونی اصلاح مواد 7 و 8 قانون تامین  وسایل و امکانات تحصیل اطفال و جوانان ایرانی مصوب سال 1358، تحصیل در  دانشگاهها و موسسات آموزش عالی داخل کشور به صورت رایگان و در قبال تعهد  خدمت برابر مدتی که از تحصیل رایگان استفاده کرده اند مورد حکم مقنن قرار  گرفته و پرداخت شهریه در فرضی اعمال می شود که کسی مایل به تحصیل رایگان  نباشد و در سایر قوانین دلیلی بر محدودیت تحصیل رایگان در مراکز آموزش عالی  فقط در یک مقطع وجود ندارد و از طرفی مطابق ماده 4 قانون تنظیم بخشی از  مقررات مالی دولت مصوب سال 1380، دریافت هر گونه وجه، کالا و خدمات تحت هر  عنوان از اشخاص حقیقی و حقوقی توسط وزارتخانه ها، موسسات و شرکتهای دولتی  غیر از مواردی که در مقررات قانونی مربوط معین شده یا می شود، ممنوع اعلام  شده است،

. توصیه این است که همه داوطلبینی که کارشناسی ارشد و بالاتر دارند در همین جا اطلاع رسانی کنید و بهتر است از هم اکنون بطور یکجا و دسته جمعی یک طرح شکایت (توصیه می شود وکیل بگیرید) به دیوان عدالت اداری  بدهید و خواستار ابطال این رای و حذف آن از دفترچه کنکور سراسری دوره های روزانه شوید. بهتر است داوطلبین یک وکیل داشته باشند که بتوانند این مصوبه را از دفترچه کنکور حذف کنند. لینک بالا داوطلبینی را نشان می دهد که با داشتن لیسانس این مصوبه را ابطال و از دفترچه کنکور حذف کرده اند. مطمئن باشید با طرح شکایت دسته جمعی به همراه وکیل قطعا این مصوبه ابطال و حذف خواهد شد. داوطلبان حتما درنظر داشته باشید حکم ابطال همه ی کسانی را که قبلا با مدرک کارشناسی و طرح شکایت این مصوبه را باطل کرده اند را با صلاحدید وکیل خود این رای دیوان را ضمیمه شکایت خود کنند. موفق باشید.

----------


## siamak136

از کارشناسان سنجش همین سوال رو پرسیدم حوابشون اینه

با سلام 
توضيحات لازم در اين خصوص در صفحه 5 بند (و) دفترچه راهنماي ثبت نام آزمون سراسري داده شده است: با توجه به راي هيئت عمومي ديوان عدالت اداري مورخ 7/6/1396 مبني بر عدم ابطال مصوبه پنجاه و يكمين جلسه شوراي عالي برنامه ريزي علوم پزشكي مورخ 25/3/1392 - دانش آموختگان مقاطع كارشناسي ارشد ناپيوسته كليه رشته هاي تحصيلي و دكتري عمومي (پزشكي - دندانپزشكي - داروسازي و دامپزشكي) ميتوانند با رعايت شرايط ذيل از طريق قبولي در آزمون سراسري در مقطع دكتري عمومي رشتههاي پزشكي - دندانپزشكي و داروسازي صرفاً در پرديسهاي خودگردان و ظرفيت مازاد دانشگاههاي علوم پزشكي تحصيل نمايند: - لزوم گذراندن طرح نيروي انساني براي دانش آموختگان مشمول طرح. - دارا نبودن هرگونه تعهد خدمت به ارگان يا دستگاه هاي اجرايي و عدم دارا بودن تعهدات سهميه بومي و يا سهميه مناطق محروم. - نداشتن ممنوعيت تحصيل از نظر سازمان نظام وظيفه. - كليه پذيرفته شدگان در دورههاي پرديس خودگردان و يا ظرفيت مازاد (اعم از اينكه در مقاطع تحصيلي قبلي تحصيل - از آموزش رايگان برخوردار بوده و يا نبوده اند) ملزم به پرداخت شهريه مطابق مصوبه هيئت امناي دانشگاه و مصوبات وزارت بهداشت - درمان و آموزش پزشكي ميباشند. - دانش آموختگان مقطع كارشناسي ارشد ناپيوسته صرفاً قادر به تحصيل در پرديسهاي خودگردان و ظرفيت مازاد ميباشند
با سپاس

----------


## siamak136

> سلام 
> تا جایی که اطلاع دارم چند ساله که این موضوع مطرح شده که ایا اونایی که روزانه خوندن میتونن دوباره رایگان بخونن یانه...
> چندسال پیش یه نفر شکایت کرده بود و شکایتشم به نتیجه رسید یعنی پول نداد و رایگان خوند
> بعد از اون هر کی قبول میشد میگفتن باید این مسیر ( شکایت ) رو طی کنید تا بتونید رایگان بخونید
> امسال اعلام کردن که میتونن رایگان بخونن
> من خودم از دکتر افشار پرسیدم چون دغدغم بود
> ایشون گفتن که میتونید رایگان بخونید ویسشو هم دارم


قوانین پارسال طوری بود که میگفت می تونی روزانه قبول بشی ولی باید هزینه شو پرداخت کنی و اینم میرفتن شکایت می کردن و رایگان می خوندن ولی امسال گفته کلا نمیتونن برن دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و فقظ پردیس و مازاد ظرفیت.

----------


## karimi68karim

عزیزم شروع کن بخون منم ارشدم درگیر این حاشیه ها نشو

----------


## سلماز

سلام 
من دکتری عمومی دامپزشکی روزانه خوندم.
ایا میتونم دوباره روزانه پزشکی  بخونم یا باید پردیس و مازاد ثبت نام کنم؟
اگر دقت کنید توی دفترچه ثبت نام اولش گفته که دکتری دامپزشکی و ارشد باید پردیس و مازاد ثبت نام کنن اما چند خط که بیایین پایینتر فقط گفته که ارشد روزانه .؟؟!!!
ممنون از سایت خوبتون
بی صبرانه منتظر پاسختون هستم

----------


## revenger

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط سلماز


سلام 
من دکتری عمومی دامپزشکی روزانه خوندم.
ایا میتونم دوباره روزانه پزشکی  بخونم یا باید پردیس و مازاد ثبت نام کنم؟
اگر دقت کنید توی دفترچه ثبت نام اولش گفته که دکتری دامپزشکی و ارشد باید پردیس و مازاد ثبت نام کنن اما چند خط که بیایین پایینتر فقط گفته که ارشد روزانه .؟؟!!!
ممنون از سایت خوبتون
بی صبرانه منتظر پاسختون هستم


همون بند واو صراحتا نوشته که دکتری عمومی فقط میتونه تو پردیس و مازاد قبول شه. حالا دیگه نخواسته دوباره همرو تکرار کنه. ضمنا اینم ملاحظه بفرمایید که دکتری عمومی از نظر تحصیلی معادل کارشناسی ارشد محسوب میشه.
پس جایی واسه ابهام نیست و شما متاسفانه نمیتونید پزشکی روزانه بخونید.*

----------


## سلماز

شکایت هم نمیشه کرد؟

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

ای خدااااااا عمرمونو بخاطر این رشته پزشکی هدر دادیم.....هرکی میاد میخواد پزشک بشه..خدا بهمون کمک کنه

----------


## amir66

حالا یکی با ارشد بره کنکور ریاضی بده چطوز؟ رایگان میتونه؟

----------


## amir66

up

----------


## amirbamdad

> کمپینی متشکل از بیش از 150 نفر تشکیل شده است. هرکس مایل به اضافه شدن به این کمپین و گروه هست اعلام کند. باتشکر از همگی


سلام وقت بخیر
لطفا لینک گروه رو برای من هم ارسال کنید.
با تشکر

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> ای خدااااااا عمرمونو بخاطر این رشته پزشکی هدر دادیم.....هرکی میاد میخواد پزشک بشه..خدا بهمون کمک کنه


چه ربطی داره آخه؟! مگه ظرفیتا تغییر میکنه؟! هر سال یه تعداد مشخصی پزشکی قبول میشن! فرقی برای شما نداره!  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## lily7

> ای خدااااااا عمرمونو بخاطر این رشته پزشکی هدر دادیم.....هرکی میاد میخواد پزشک بشه..خدا بهمون کمک کنه


این تاپیک رو زدن که فکری به حال بچه های ارشد بشه . بعد یه سری دوستان مطالب بی ربط ارسال میکنن !
شما نگران نباش ... فعلا قانون به نفع شماست ! ازاد و پردیس برای ماست .
شما بخون برو روزانه 
ما هم هر کی نیستیم دوست عزیز
ما عمرمون رو گذاشتیم و درس خوندیم ... خیلی هامون بهترن های دانشگاه خودمون بودیم و شانس دکترا رشته خودمون رو هم داریم ! ولی دلمون میخواد بریم دنبال رویامون .

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

من نیگم که شکا ها چرا پزشک میشین,باعث افتخار دوستان انجمنی پزشک بشن و بیان تجربه هاشونو ب ماها بن...

----------


## amir66

من ارشد ریاضی دارم . دولتی خوندم به قول دوستمون بیخیال  دکتری رشته خودمون شدیم چون جذب اساتید سخت شده.  علوم پایه داغونه کلا .حالا خواستیم پزشکی یا دندون بخونیم اونم نمیتونیم  وسط راه میگن برین پردیس. الانشم میخوام ویرایش کنم ثبت نام رو بزنم کنکور ریاضی حداقل عمران یا کامپیوتر قبول شم. بلکه اون سمتی کاری کنم.

----------


## amir2328

متاسفانه برای مقطع ارشد امسال قانون گذاشتن که فقط پردیس میتونن بخونن ؛ ولی بازم به نظرم ارزش داره
شما درست میگی علوم پایه اینجا واقعا داغونه ؛ خوب کاری کردی که دکترا نخوندی کلا هر رشته ای مقطع دکتراشو اینجا بخوای بخونی اشتباه محضه ؛ اگه بخوای دوباره کنکور ریاضی بدی به نظرم فقط برو کامپیوتر بخون و برو تو خط برنامه نویسی و این چیزا که اینده ی خوبی داره و همیشه هم جزء مشاغل مورد درخواست اتحادیه اروپا هس و کانادا مخصوصا که رو هوا میزنن کسیو که این رشته رو خونده باشه ؛ باقی رشته به نظرم خروجیش اینجا مناسب نیست ؛
پرستو خانم هم حتما میدونه که ظرفیت پزشکی تقریبا سالانه تغییری نمیکنه همون اندازس ؛ برا امثال من که پردیسه ولی خوب شما تلاش بکن ایشالا روزانه بیاری

----------


## lily7

> من ارشد ریاضی دارم . دولتی خوندم به قول دوستمون بیخیال  دکتری رشته خودمون شدیم چون جذب اساتید سخت شده.  علوم پایه داغونه کلا .حالا خواستیم پزشکی یا دندون بخونیم اونم نمیتونیم  وسط راه میگن برین پردیس. الانشم میخوام ویرایش کنم ثبت نام رو بزنم کنکور ریاضی حداقل عمران یا کامپیوتر قبول شم. بلکه اون سمتی کاری کنم.


منم ارشد علوم پایه دارم .شیمی خوندم . به نظر منم فعلا با وضع جذب اساتید اصلا عاقلانه نیست شرکت در دکترا .
من که دیگه به همه میگم سمت علوم پایه نرن .
سخت ترین رشته ها رو داره ! اخرش هم هیچی .

----------


## lily7

> متاسفانه برای مقطع ارشد امسال قانون گذاشتن که فقط پردیس میتونن بخونن ؛ ولی بازم به نظرم ارزش داره
> شما درست میگی علوم پایه اینجا واقعا داغونه ؛ خوب کاری کردی که دکترا نخوندی کلا هر رشته ای مقطع دکتراشو اینجا بخوای بخونی اشتباه محضه ؛ اگه بخوای دوباره کنکور ریاضی بدی به نظرم فقط برو کامپیوتر بخون و برو تو خط برنامه نویسی و این چیزا که اینده ی خوبی داره و همیشه هم جزء مشاغل مورد درخواست اتحادیه اروپا هس و کانادا مخصوصا که رو هوا میزنن کسیو که این رشته رو خونده باشه ؛ باقی رشته به نظرم خروجیش اینجا مناسب نیست ؛
> پرستو خانم هم حتما میدونه که ظرفیت پزشکی تقریبا سالانه تغییری نمیکنه همون اندازس ؛ برا امثال من که پردیسه ولی خوب شما تلاش بکن ایشالا روزانه بیاری


البته ازاد هم میشه خوند .
شهریه اش مناسب تره ...
به نظرم این دوستمون برای ارشد دوباره شرکت کنه . اشتباه نکنم 6 یا 8 واحد جبرانی میدن ... اینکه بخواد از لیسانس دوباره از اول بخونه واقعا سخته .
کامپیوتر وضعیت خیلی خوبی داره ...
الان ثبت نام ارشد دوباره شروع شده .

----------


## amir66

> البته ازاد هم میشه خوند .
> شهریه اش مناسب تره ...
> به نظرم این دوستمون برای ارشد دوباره شرکت کنه . اشتباه نکنم 6 یا 8 واحد جبرانی میدن ... اینکه بخواد از لیسانس دوباره از اول بخونه واقعا سخته .
> کامپیوتر وضعیت خیلی خوبی داره ...
> الان ثبت نام ارشد دوباره شروع شده .


ارشد چه رشته ای؟؟ کامپیوتر یا عمران باید مسائل پایه ای رو دونست به همین خاطر ارشدش سخت میشه

----------


## lily7

> ارشد چه رشته ای؟؟ کامپیوتر یا عمران باید مسائل پایه ای رو دونست به همین خاطر ارشدش سخت میشه


کامپیوتر برای ادامه دادن دکتر وضع بهتری داره .
عمران هم عالیه .
واحد جبرانی بهتون میدن . در دوره ارشد همکلاسی با رشته های کارشناسی متفاوت داشتیم که بهشون 6 واحد پیشنیاز داده بودن. شما می تونین رفرنس ها رو مطالعه کنید .
ارشد من که بیشتر درسهای دوره کارشناسی بود که پیشرفته تر شده بودن و یه سری مباحث بهشون اضافه شده بود ... شیمی اینجوری بود .
پایان نامه هم فرصت خوبی برای تسلط پیدا کردن به یه سری ریزه کاری هاست .
یه نظرم مشکلی پیش نمیاد ولی خوندن دوباره کارشناسی خیلی سخته ...

----------


## amir66

> کامپیوتر برای ادامه دادن دکتر وضع بهتری داره .
> عمران هم عالیه .
> واحد جبرانی بهتون میدن . در دوره ارشد همکلاسی با رشته های کارشناسی متفاوت داشتیم که بهشون 6 واحد پیشنیاز داده بودن. شما می تونین رفرنس ها رو مطالعه کنید .
> ارشد من که بیشتر درسهای دوره کارشناسی بود که پیشرفته تر شده بودن و یه سری مباحث بهشون اضافه شده بود ... شیمی اینجوری بود .
> پایان نامه هم فرصت خوبی برای تسلط پیدا کردن به یه سری ریزه کاری هاست .
> یه نظرم مشکلی پیش نمیاد ولی خوندن دوباره کارشناسی خیلی سخته ...


من نمیخوام ادامه بدم همون لیسانس عمران بگیرم دفتر بزنم یا برم شهرداری

----------


## amir2328

دوستمون درست میگن به شما واحد جبرانی میدن ؛ منطقیشم اینه که توی ارشد  مسیرو عوض کنی اگه از لیسانس بخوای شروع کنی خیلی زمانبر میشه ؛ بین این  2تا رشته ایم که مد نظرته به نظرم کامپیوتر رو بخون ؛ اگه هدفت اینه که  زودتر جذب بازار کار بشی و جای پیشرفت داشته باشی به نظرم کامپیوتر بهترین  گزینس و انقد جای کار داره که همیشه تورو پویا نگه میداره ؛ اگه نگاهی هم  به خارج از کشور داشته باشی میبینی که اولویت ها روی همین رشتس
این نظر منه ولی خوب تویی که تصمیم میگیری پس تمام جوانب رو بسنج

----------


## amir66

تشکر از دوستان خوبم. ازمون ارشد 2 ماه دیگه برگزار میشه و هم عمران هم کامپیوتر تعدادا دروس تخصصیشون زیاد هست. واقعا قبولی سال 97 ارشد نشدنی هست. به این ترتیب باید برای ارشد 98 برنامه ریزی کنم.

----------


## سمیرا66

بچه ها شما طبق برنامه و هدفتون پیش بریذ.بند واو حذف میشه.اطلاعات دارم که میگم.بخونید وقتی اعلام کردن بند واو باطل هست حسرت نخورید.

----------


## amir2328

سلام دوستان
لطفا ادرس کامل لینک گروه اعتراضی رو برام بفرستین چون حتی با نوشتن ******** تو قسمت ستاره ؛ هم نمیشه وارد شم
ممنونم

----------


## سمیرا66

*حکیم مهر:* هیأت عمومی دیوان عدالت اداری طی حکمی، الزام پرداخت شهریه توسط پذیرفته شدگان کنکور سراسری را که قبلاً در هر یک از مقاطع تحصیلی از آموزش رایگان برخوردار بوده اند، ابطال کرد.
به گزارش حکیم مهر، بدین ترتیب دانش آموختگان رشته دامپزشکی که به هر دلیل تمایل به شرکت مجدد در کنکور سراسری و ادامه تحصیل مجدد در رشته های پزشکی دانشگاه های دولتی را دارند، در صورت قبولی، از پرداخت شهریه معاف شدند.
گفتنی است پیش از این، فارغ التحصیلان دامپزشکی دانشگاه های دولتی، در صورت تمایل به شرکت مجدد در کنکور سراسری و ادامه تحصیل مجدد در رشته های پزشکی، دندانپزشکی و یا داروسازی، تنها مجاز به ادامه تحصیل در پردیس های بین الملل و پرداخت شهریه بودند.
به گزارش حکیم مهر به نقل از روابط عمومی دیوان عدالت اداری، متن حکم صادره به شرح زیر است:
مطابق ماده 92 قانون تشکیلات و آیین دادرسی دیوان عدالت اداری مصوب سال 1392 مقرر شده است که «چنانچه مصوبه ای در هیأت عمومی ابطال شود، رعایت مفاد رأی هیأت عمومی در مصوبات بعدی الزامی است. هرگاه مراجع مربوط، مصوبه جدیدی مغایر رأی هیأت عمومی تصویب کنند، رئیس دیوان موضوع را خارج از نوبت بدون رعایت مفاد ماده 83 قانون مذکور و فقط با دعوت نماینده مرجع تصویب کننده در هیأت عمومی مطرح می نماید.»
نظر به اینکه در آراء شماره 735 و 734-30/10/1392، 1205-22/10/1394 و 494 الی 508-4/8/1395 هیأت عمومی دیوان عدالت اداری مصوبات شورای عالی برنامه ریزی علوم پزشکی و دفترچه های راهنمای ثبت نام و شرکت در آزمون سراسری سالهای مختلف مبنی بر پرداخت شهریه تحصیلی مطابق شهریه دوره شبانه توسط داوطلبی که در همان مقطع تحصیل و یا سایر مقاطع تحصیلی قبلی از آموزش رایگان در دانشگاههای دولتی برخوردار بوده به لحاظ مغایرت با قانون خروج از حدود اختیارات مراجع وضع ابطال شده است و وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری در تبصره 1 بند الف شرایط اختصاصی دفترچه راهنمای شماره 1 آزمون تحصیلات تکمیلی سال 1396 و بند 4 قسمت «ی» دفترچه انتخاب رشته کارشناسی ارشد سال 1396 پذیرفته شدگان کنکور را که قبلاً در هر یک از مقاطع تحصیلی از آموزش رایگان برخوردار بوده اند به پرداخت شهریه معادل دوره شبانه مکلف کرده است به لحاظ مغایرت با آراء هیأت عمومی و با استناد به بند 1 ماده 12 و مواد 92 و 88 قانون تشکیلات و آیین دادرسی دیوان عدالت اداری مصوب سال 1392 ابطال می شود.

محمدکاظم بهرامی
رئیس هیأت عمومی دیوان عدالت اداری

----------


## سمیرا66

دوستان بند واو برای رشته دامپزشکی باطل شد.برای پزشکی و دارو سازی هم باطل میشه.فرصت رو از دست ندید و بخونید.

----------


## lily7

> دوستان بند واو برای رشته دامپزشکی باطل شد.برای پزشکی و دارو سازی هم باطل میشه.فرصت رو از دست ندید و بخونید.


برای دامپزشکی باطل شد پس شانس ارشدا زیاد میشه . توکل به خدا .

----------


## amirbamdad

سلام دوستان
کسی لینک گروه اعتراضی رو نداره ؟
دو هفتس دنبالشم ممنون میشم اگر کسی داره اطلاع بده

----------


## lily7

هر بار این تاپیک میاد بالا تا چند روز افسرده میشم .
بد شانس تر از ما وجود نداره ... یه عده دارن درس میخونن با هزار امید
یه عده هم نمیدونن باید چیکار کنن

----------


## وحید ی

> *حکیم مهر:* هیأت عمومی دیوان عدالت اداری طی حکمی، الزام پرداخت شهریه توسط پذیرفته شدگان کنکور سراسری را که قبلاً در هر یک از مقاطع تحصیلی از آموزش رایگان برخوردار بوده اند، ابطال کرد.
> به گزارش حکیم مهر، بدین ترتیب دانش آموختگان رشته دامپزشکی که به هر دلیل تمایل به شرکت مجدد در کنکور سراسری و ادامه تحصیل مجدد در رشته های پزشکی دانشگاه های دولتی را دارند، در صورت قبولی، از پرداخت شهریه معاف شدند.
> گفتنی است پیش از این، فارغ التحصیلان دامپزشکی دانشگاه های دولتی، در صورت تمایل به شرکت مجدد در کنکور سراسری و ادامه تحصیل مجدد در رشته های پزشکی، دندانپزشکی و یا داروسازی، تنها مجاز به ادامه تحصیل در پردیس های بین الملل و پرداخت شهریه بودند.
> به گزارش حکیم مهر به نقل از روابط عمومی دیوان عدالت اداری، متن حکم صادره به شرح زیر است:
> مطابق ماده 92 قانون تشکیلات و آیین دادرسی دیوان عدالت اداری مصوب سال 1392 مقرر شده است که «چنانچه مصوبه ای در هیأت عمومی ابطال شود، رعایت مفاد رأی هیأت عمومی در مصوبات بعدی الزامی است. هرگاه مراجع مربوط، مصوبه جدیدی مغایر رأی هیأت عمومی تصویب کنند، رئیس دیوان موضوع را خارج از نوبت بدون رعایت مفاد ماده 83 قانون مذکور و فقط با دعوت نماینده مرجع تصویب کننده در هیأت عمومی مطرح می نماید.»
> نظر به اینکه در آراء شماره 735 و 734-30/10/1392، 1205-22/10/1394 و 494 الی 508-4/8/1395 هیأت عمومی دیوان عدالت اداری مصوبات شورای عالی برنامه ریزی علوم پزشکی و دفترچه های راهنمای ثبت نام و شرکت در آزمون سراسری سالهای مختلف مبنی بر پرداخت شهریه تحصیلی مطابق شهریه دوره شبانه توسط داوطلبی که در همان مقطع تحصیل و یا سایر مقاطع تحصیلی قبلی از آموزش رایگان در دانشگاههای دولتی برخوردار بوده به لحاظ مغایرت با قانون خروج از حدود اختیارات مراجع وضع ابطال شده است و وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری در تبصره 1 بند الف شرایط اختصاصی دفترچه راهنمای شماره 1 آزمون تحصیلات تکمیلی سال 1396 و بند 4 قسمت «ی» دفترچه انتخاب رشته کارشناسی ارشد سال 1396 پذیرفته شدگان کنکور را که قبلاً در هر یک از مقاطع تحصیلی از آموزش رایگان برخوردار بوده اند به پرداخت شهریه معادل دوره شبانه مکلف کرده است به لحاظ مغایرت با آراء هیأت عمومی و با استناد به بند 1 ماده 12 و مواد 92 و 88 قانون تشکیلات و آیین دادرسی دیوان عدالت اداری مصوب سال 1392 ابطال می شود.
> 
> محمدکاظم بهرامی
> رئیس هیأت عمومی دیوان عدالت اداری


سلام این حکم درسته منتها چرا امسال یکی از بند های دفترچه ثبت نامی  بر خلاف این بود؟

----------


## سمیرا66

> سلام این حکم درسته منتها چرا امسال یکی از بند های دفترچه ثبت نامی  بر خلاف این بود؟


این حکم مال بعد از ثبت نام هست.بخاطر شکایت تعدادی از بچه ها این حکم روزی که تو تاپیک گذاشتمش صادر شده.

----------


## ایلین ۱

من ارشد دانشگاه آزاد خوندم الان ۷ ماهه به امید پزشکی درس میخونم یعنی نمیتونم روزانه بخونم

----------


## ایلین ۱

ارشد دانشگاه آزاد نمیتونه پزشکی رایگان بخونه

----------


## ایلین ۱

کجا باید اعتراض بدیم

----------


## ایلین ۱

این موقع سال کی وقت قانون تغییر دادنه

----------


## سمیرا66

قانون رو تغییر ندادن هنوز.اما چون افراد زیادی شکایت کردن این بند رو برای رشته دامپزشکی باطل اعلام کردن.برای بقیه رشته ها هم شکایاتشون در دست بررسی هست و به احتمال 99 درصد اون هم باطل میشه.شما بخونید.

----------


## ایلین ۱

کجا اعتراض کنم

----------


## ایلین ۱

روحیم داغون شد

----------


## ایلین ۱

کسانی که یک بار لیسانس یا فوق لیسانس گرفتن تو رشته های بدون بازار کار بستشون نیست که چند سال وقتشون و جوانیشون تو رشته‌های بدرد نخور تلف شده دیگه چرا هرچی بدبختی مال ماهاست

----------


## amir66

> کسانی که یک بار لیسانس یا فوق لیسانس گرفتن تو رشته های بدون بازار کار بستشون نیست که چند سال وقتشون و جوانیشون تو رشته‌های بدرد نخور تلف شده دیگه چرا هرچی بدبختی مال ماهاست


من که ارشد ریاضی دانشگاه دولتی خوندم دو سال پیش. سخت ترین رشته ممکن تو دانشگاه. الان فکرش رو میکنم دیوانه میشم. چند ماه زحمت کشیدم برا کنکور تجربی اخرش هم این شد. الانم بیکار خونه نشستم.

----------


## ایلین ۱

الان باید چکار کنیم راه اعتراض هست زودتر اقدام کنیم

----------


## ایلین ۱

قراره دوباره اطلاعیه جدید بدن به نظرتون باید امیدوار بود

----------


## amir66

[quote=ایلین ۱;1278242]الان باید چکار کنیم راه اعتراض هست زودتر اقدام کنیم[/quot
حالا برای 98 شاید برشدارن. این حدس من هست. شاید هم برداشتن امسال . ولی من بعید میدونم برای امسال تغییر بدن. بعضی ها میخونن همچنان ولی من نمیتونم با فضای شک و تردید تمرکز داشته باشم. به همین خاطر بیخیال شدم

----------


## ایلین ۱

کلی خانوادمو امیدوار کردم‌‌ کلی درس خوندم متأهلم امسال مهمونی نرفتم الان یعنی همه زحماتم به باد رفت

----------


## amir66

ولی برای رشته های پرستاری و..... اطلاع ندارم  زیاد که شامل این قانون میشن یا نه. من هدفم بیشتر دندان بود. حالا اگه میخوایین ادامه بدین شاید برداشتنش

----------


## sinnna

*اطلاعيه‌ سازمان‌ سنجش‌ آموزش‌ كشور درخصوص برخي اصلاحات دفترچه راهنماي ثبت‌نام و اعلام زمان مجدد براي ثبت نام داوطلبان متقاضي شركت در آزمون‌ سراسري‌ سال‌ 1397 دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات‌ آموزش‌ عالي و همچنين دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي*
1396/11/14

نسخه چاپی


* پيرو اطلاعيه‌هاي مورخ 01 و 96/11/08* بدين‌وسيله‌ به ‌اطلاع‌ كليه داوطلبان متقاضي‌ ثبت‌نام‌ و شركت‌ در آزمون‌ سراسري‌ سال 1397 براي‌ پذيرش در دوره‌هاي‌ روزانه، نوبت دوم (شبانه‌)، نيمه‌حضوري، مجازي، پرديس خودگردان دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات‌ آموزش‌ عالي، دانشگاه‌ پيام‌ نور (آموزش‌ از راه‌ دور) و دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات‌ آموزش‌ عالي‌ غيردولتي ـ غيرانتفاعي و همچنين متقاضيان تحصيل در دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي (آن دسته از كد رشته‌هاي تحصيلي كه پذيرش در رشته‌هاي مذكور براساس آزمون صورت مي‌پذيرد)، كه در مهلت تعيين شده (از تاريخ 96/11/01 لغايت 96/11/11) موفق به دريافت كد سوابق تحصيلي نگرديده يا به هر دليل ديگر نتوانسته‌اند نسبت به ثبت‌نام در آزمون مذكور اقدام نمايند مي‌رساند، *مهلت** مجددي براي ثبت‌نام‌ در آزمون‌ مذكور** از روز يكشنبه مورخ 96/12/13 تا روز چهارشنبه 96/12/16* در نظر گرفته شده است كه داوطلبان مي‌توانند منحصراً از طريق پايگاه اطلاع رساني اين سازمان در اين خصوص اقدام نمايند.*1- اصلاحات مربوط به بندهاي «و» و «ز» شرايط اختصاصي مندرج در صفحه 5 دفترچه راهنماي ثبت‌نام (دفترچه شماره 1) بر اساس اعلام رسمي وزارت بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشكي:**و) با توجه به رأي هيئت عمومي ديوان عدالت اداري مورخ 96/06/07 مبني بر عدم ابطال مصوبه پنجاه و يكمين جلسه شوراي عالي برنامه‌ريزي علوم پزشكي مورخ 92/03/25،* *دانش‌آموختگان مقاطع كارشناسي ارشد* ناپيوسته كليه رشته‌هاي تحصيلي و دكتري عمومي (پزشكي، دندانپزشكي، داروسازي و دامپزشكي) مي‌توانند با رعايت شرايط ذيل از طريق قبولي در آزمون سراسري در مقطع دكتري عمومي رشته‌هاي پزشكي، دندانپزشكي و داروسازي صرفاً در پرديس‌هاي خودگردان و ظرفيت مازاد دانشگاه‌هاي علوم پزشكي تحصيل نمايند:- دارا نبودن هرگونه تعهد خدمت به ارگان يا دستگاه‌هاي اجرايي و عدم دارا بودن تعهدات سهميه بومي و يا سهميه مناطق محروم.- نداشتن ممنوعيت تحصيل از نظر سازمان نظام وظيفه.- كليه پذيرفته شدگان در دوره‌هاي پرديس خودگردان و يا ظرفيت مازاد* (اعم از اينكه در مقاطع تحصيلي قبلي تحصيل، از آموزش رايگان برخوردار بوده و يا نبوده‌اند)* ملزم به پرداخت شهريه مطابق مصوبه هيئت امناي دانشگاه‌ها و مصوبات وزارت بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشكي مي‌باشند.*- دانش‌آموختگان مقطع كارشناسي ارشد* ناپيوسته صرفاً قادر به تحصيل در پرديس‌هاي خودگردان و ظرفيت مازاد مي‌باشند.*تبصره-* در مورد امكان شرط تحصيل مجدد دانش‌آموختگان مقطع دكتري پيوسته از محل اين مصوبه، از آنجائي كه در مصوبه ياد شده از مقاطع مذكور ذكري به ميان نيامده است، براي ورودي‌هاي سال 1397 امكان‌پذير نمي‌باشد.*ز) براساس مصوبه كميسيون موضوع مواد 2 و 3 آيين‌نامه اجرايي قانون خدمات پزشكان و پيراپزشكان مورخ 95/10/28**،**فارغ‌التحصيلان رشته‌هاي مورد نياز وزارت بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشكي مشمول خدمات اجباري* *قانون خدمات پزشكان و پيراپزشكان* در مقاطع كارداني و كارشناسي، چنانچه متقاضي ادامه تحصيل از طريق شركت در آزمون سراسري باشند، درصورت پذيرفته شدن در آزمون مذكور در مقطع دكتري عمومي پزشكي، دندانپزشكي و داروسازي، با توجه به موارد ذيل مي‌توانند مابقي خدمات موضوع قانون مذكور را پس از اتمام تحصيل در رشته پذيرفته شده به انجام برسانند.- دارا نبودن هرگونه تعهد خدمت به ارگان يا دستگاه‌هاي اجرايي و عدم دارا بودن تعهدات سهميه بومي و يا سهميه مناطق محروم.- نداشتن ممنوعيت تحصيل از نظر سازمان نظام وظيفه.- كليه پذيرفته‌شدگان در دوره‌هاي پرديس خودگردان و يا ظرفيت مازاد (اعم از اينكه در مقاطع تحصيلي قبلي تحصيل، از آموزش رايگان برخوردار بوده و يا نبوده‌اند) ملزم به پرداخت شهريه مطابق مصوبه هيئت امناي دانشگاه‌ها و مصوبات وزارت بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشكي مي‌باشند.*ح) دانش‌آموختگان مقطع كارداني رشته اپتيك كه قبل از سال 1389 پذيرفته شده‌ باشند،*درصورت شركت در گروه آزمايشي علوم تجربي و احراز نمره علمي و شرايط لازم، مي‌توانند در مقطع كارشناسي پيوسته رشته بينايي‌سنجي ادامه تحصيل دهند. توضيحات بيشتر در اين خصوص در دفترچه راهنماي انتخاب رشته (دفترچه شماره 2) اعلام مي‌شود.*ط) انجام خدمات مربوط به قانون خدمت پزشكان و پيراپزشكان براي دانش‌آموختگان مقطع كارداني رشته پروتز دندان و ساخت پروتز دنداني در مقاطع كارداني و كارشناسي* براي ورودي‌هاي مهرماه سال 1395 به بعد اجباري شده است.*ي) انجام خدمات مربوط به قانون خدمت پزشكان و پيراپزشكان براي دانش‌آموختگان كارداني رشته تكنيسين سلامت دهان، از بهمن ماه سال 1394 به بعد اجباري شده است.**ضمناً لازم است كه داوطلبان نسبت به رعايت موارد ذيل اقدام نمايند:**2- مراجعه به سامانه جمع‌آوري اطلاعات و سوابق تحصيلي داوطلبان آزمون سراسري ورود به دانشگاه‌ها به نشاني:  http://dipcode.medu.ir  براي دريافت كدهاي سوابق تحصيلي ذيل:*1-2- كد سوابق تحصيلي براي *ديپلمه‌هاي سال 1384 تا سال 1396* با عنوان رشته‌هاي تحصيلي رياضي فيزيك، علوم تجربي، ادبيات و علوم انساني و علوم و معارف اسلامي. 2-2- كد سوابق تحصيلي براي داوطلبان داراي مدرك پيش‌دانشگاهي رياضي فيزيك، علوم تجربي، ادبيات و علوم انساني، علوم و معارف اسلامي و هنر كه مدرك دوره پيش‌دانشگاهي خود را* از سال تحصيلي 1391 تا 1396* اخذ نموده‌اند.*تبصره:** دارندگان مدرك پيش‌دانشگاهي سال‌هاي 1391 تا 1396* مي‌بايست *طبق بند 1 فوق* اقدام نموده و دانش‌آموزان پيش‌دانشگاهي سال جاري كه* تا تاريخ 31 شهريور ماه سال 1397 فارغ‌التحصيل مي‌شوند،* لازم است براي اطلاع از نحوه اقدام به اطلاعيه پرينت كارت شركت در آزمون که *درتاريخ 97/03/28* منتشر خواهد شدمراجعه نمايند. *تذكر مهم:* داوطلباني كه مشمول سوابق تحصيلي ديپلم و پيش دانشگاهي (هر دو مورد) هستند *(**به استثناي دانش‌آموزان دوره پيش‌دانشگاهي سال جاري كه در سال 1397 فارغ‌التحصيل خواهند شد)*، توجه داشته باشند كه مي‌بايست از سامانه فوق دو كد سوابق تحصيلي دريافت نمايند.3- *داوطلباني كه قادر به مشاهده و دريافت كد سوابق تحصيلي نيستند يا تناقضي در خصوص نمرات و مشخصات فردي مندرج در اطلاعات آموزش و پرورش خود مشاهده نموده‌اند**،** ضروري است*كه از طريق سامانه:  http://dipcode.medu.ir مورد خود را، به صورت الكترونيكي در سايت مذكور حداكثر تا شروع ثبت‌نام مجدد اعلام نمايند تا در زمان ثبت نام مجدد، مشكلي نداشته باشند.4- با توجه به اينكه اطلاعات ثبت‌نامي داوطلباني كه در مهلت مقرر در اين آزمون ثبت نام نموده‌اند، *از تاريخ 96/12/13 لغايت 96/12/16* روي پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني اين سازمان قرار خواهد گرفت، لذا اين داوطلبان نيز مي‌توانند با مشاهده و كنترل اطلاعات ثبت‌نامي خود، و در صورت تمايل نسبت به ويرايش اطلاعات اقدام نمايند.
ضمناً داوطلبان گرامي مي‌توانند سؤالات خود را با بخش پاسخگويي اينترنتي پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني سازمان به نشاني:www.sanjesh.org يا با شماره‌ تلفن‌: 42163 (كد 021) در ميان بگذارند و از مراجعه حضوري به اين سازمان خودداري فرمايند.

----------


## ایلین ۱

چند روز آینده دوباره اصلاحیه میاد

----------


## ایلین ۱

بچه ها لینک گروهتوون رو برام بفرستین

----------


## amirbamdad

دوستان یکی پیدا نمیشه لینک گروه اعتراضی رو بده ؟

----------


## amir2328

امیدوارم که این بند هرچه زودتر حذف بشه واقعا ظلمه 
دوستان اگه لینک اعتراضی دارن و میشه ازون طریق اعتراضمونو نسبت به این موضوع به گوششون برسونیم لطفا لینک رو بفرستن
مرسی

----------


## ایلین ۱

سمیرا خانم چطور میدونین حذف میشه

----------


## ایلین ۱

از انتظار مردیم یکشنبه اصلاحیه میاد کسی می دونه چی میشه

----------


## ایلین ۱

. .

----------


## siamak136

> باسلام. طبق قوانین انجمن حق فرستادن لینک گروه وجود نداره. پیام خصوصی راهنماییتون کردم. لطفا چک کنید پیام های خصوصی رو. ممنون


سلام انگار شما لینک گروه رو دارین اگه امکانش هس به منم بفرستین ممنون میشم

----------


## amir2328

لینک رو بفرستین
مرسی

----------


## amir2328

اینجا دوستان کسی میدونه که پزشکی پردیس دانشگاهای تهران سالانه چقدر شهریه میگیرن؟ و اینکه ایا شهریه مورد نظر فقط برای واحدائیه که میگیریم یا هزینه های خوابگاه و غذا رو هم شامل میشه؟

----------


## سمیرا66

> سمیرا خانم چطور میدونین حذف میشه


ببینید من خیلی تحقیق کردم.تقریبا هر کسی که تونسته پزشکی قبول بشه بعدش یا اصلا بهش گیر ندادن یا اگر گیر دادن یک تک پا !! رفته دیوان عدالت اداری شکایت کرده و رای به نفعش صادر شده و درسش رو رایگان خونده.حتی همین اقای جرفی که تو بند واو گفته نظر به عدم ابطال مصوبه پنجاه و یکم ... این اقا خودش داره رایگان میخونه.یعنی حکمش ما رو بدبخت کرد به استناد اون اومدن محدودیت گذاشتن اما خودش بعد از کشمکش های این اعتراض بده وزارت علوم اعتراض بده این اعتراض بده وزارت علوم اعتراض بده اخرش رای به نفع ایشون صادر شده و داره رایگان میخونه.شما بخونید میدونید که پزشکی قبول شدن کار راحتی نیست.هر کسی که به شما بگه نخون نمیشه و بخواد شما رو ناامید کنه بدونید که هدفش کم کردن یک رقیب هست فقط.به غیر از اون خانوم بهتاش هم همینطور.خیلی ها هم هستن که پارسال هم این برنامه ها بوده اما رفتن خیلی عادی ثبت نام کردن دارن میخونن.انگار خیلی بستگی به سلیقه دانشگاه هم داره که به این بند توجه کنه یا نه.شما بخونید بعد موقع انتخاب رشته بهتون میگم کجاها رو بزنید که اصلا گیر نمیدن به این موضوع.اما با توجه به اینکه دوستان شکایت کردن با توجه به برخوردها و با وجه به اینکه در رابطه با رشته دامپزشکی کوتاه اومدن شک نکنید اوضاع به نفع ماست.شما فقط بخوووووووون.

----------


## ایلین ۱

لینک رو اگه کسی داشت برای منم بفرسته

----------


## lily7

> ببینید من خیلی تحقیق کردم.تقریبا هر کسی که تونسته پزشکی قبول بشه بعدش یا اصلا بهش گیر ندادن یا اگر گیر دادن یک تک پا !! رفته دیوان عدالت اداری شکایت کرده و رای به نفعش صادر شده و درسش رو رایگان خونده.حتی همین اقای جرفی که تو بند واو گفته نظر به عدم ابطال مصوبه پنجاه و یکم ... این اقا خودش داره رایگان میخونه.یعنی حکمش ما رو بدبخت کرد به استناد اون اومدن محدودیت گذاشتن اما خودش بعد از کشمکش های این اعتراض بده وزارت علوم اعتراض بده این اعتراض بده وزارت علوم اعتراض بده اخرش رای به نفع ایشون صادر شده و داره رایگان میخونه.شما بخونید میدونید که پزشکی قبول شدن کار راحتی نیست.هر کسی که به شما بگه نخون نمیشه و بخواد شما رو ناامید کنه بدونید که هدفش کم کردن یک رقیب هست فقط.به غیر از اون خانوم بهتاش هم همینطور.خیلی ها هم هستن که پارسال هم این برنامه ها بوده اما رفتن خیلی عادی ثبت نام کردن دارن میخونن.انگار خیلی بستگی به سلیقه دانشگاه هم داره که به این بند توجه کنه یا نه.شما بخونید بعد موقع انتخاب رشته بهتون میگم کجاها رو بزنید که اصلا گیر نمیدن به این موضوع.اما با توجه به اینکه دوستان شکایت کردن با توجه به برخوردها و با وجه به اینکه در رابطه با رشته دامپزشکی کوتاه اومدن شک نکنید اوضاع به نفع ماست.شما فقط بخوووووووون.


ما اصلا اجازه نداریم روزانه رو  انتخاب کنیم . احتمالا اون رشته ها رو می سوزونن . پس وقتی بین الملل قبول میشیم اعتراض بیفایده است
مگر اینکه رای بیاد و اون موقع روزانه رو انتخاب کنیم .
به نظر منم الان فقط باید خوند . چند سال پیش خیلی ها قبول شدن . بعد گفتن باید هزینه رو پرداخت کنید تا بتونین روزانه بخونین . خیلی ها بیخیال شدن . یک ترم نشد قانون عوض شد .
به نظرم امیدمون رو نباید از دست بدیم ...

----------


## ایلین ۱

....

----------


## ایلین ۱

.....

----------


## asie67

> سلام یه خبر عالی تحصیل برای کارشناسی ارشد رایگان شد


واقعا؟تروخدا اگه متن دستور دیوان صادر شده اینجا تو سایت هم بذارید
من دسترسی به تلگرام ندارم

----------


## asie67

> سلام یه خبر عالی تحصیل برای کارشناسی ارشد رایگان شد


واقعا؟تروخدا اگه متن دستور دیوان صادر شده اینجا تو سایت هم بذارید
من دسترسی به تلگرام ندارم

----------


## ایلین ۱

ببخشید مال قبلاً بود مال تاریخ ۱۰/ ۱۱ بود فک کردم جدیده

----------


## amir2328

سلام هنوز که اصلاحیه ای نیومده ؛ الانم تو سایت سنجش امکان ثبت نام و ویرایش وجود داره و اطلاعاتی مبنی بر اینکه فارغ التحصیلای مقطع کارشناسی ارشد میتونن روزانه پزشکی بخونن هم وجود نداره
ینی اعتراضا جواب نداده؟

----------


## Saeedt

هنوز که بخش ویرایش فعال نشده و لینک نذاشتن ساعت یازده و نیمه،شما از کجا میگین ؟


> سلام هنوز که اصلاحیه ای نیومده ؛ الانم تو سایت سنجش امکان ثبت نام و ویرایش وجود داره و اطلاعاتی مبنی بر اینکه فارغ التحصیلای مقطع کارشناسی ارشد میتونن روزانه پزشکی بخونن هم وجود نداره
> ینی اعتراضا جواب نداده؟

----------


## پردیس1397

سلام دوستان
لطفا خبری شد اینجاهم اطلاع بدید
ممنون

----------


## پردیس1397

سلام دوستان
لطفا خبری شد اینجاهم اطلاع بدید
ممنون

----------


## ایلین ۱

تو بخش پاسخگویی سنجش به من گفتن به زودی اصلاحیه میاد ولی کی شو نمیدونم

----------


## ایلین ۱

اصلاحیه هنوز نیومده پس ما چکار کنیم

----------


## ایلین ۱

بچه ها اگه کسی لینک گروه‌های داره بفرسته پی وی

----------


## amir2328

بعید میدونم گروهی درکار باشه الکی جو اعتراض دادن..
هنوزم که اصلاحیه نیومده نمیشه که ناامید شیم به خوندن ادامه میدیم

----------


## parhamir

اصلاحیه که اومده تاریخشم 14 اسفنده که باز همون شرایط قبلی رو داره یعنی ممکنه دوباره تغییر کنه ؟عجب اوضاعی داریم تو این مملکت گل وبلبل...

----------


## ایلین ۱

به قول سازمان سنجش گفته دوباره میاد

----------


## siamak136

> باسلام. طبق قوانین انجمن حق فرستادن لینک گروه وجود نداره. پیام خصوصی راهنماییتون کردم. لطفا چک کنید پیام های خصوصی رو. ممنون


سلام شما اگه لینک گروه 150 نفره رو دارین، راهنمایی کنیین بچه هارو، عضوش بشن ممنون

----------


## parhamir

سلام دوستان من تو سیستم پاسخگویی سازمان سنجش سوال کردم الان دیدم جواب دادن و پاسمون دادن طرف وزارت بهداشت بخونید خودتون

با سلام 
براي كسب اطلاعات لازم در اين خصوص با وزارت بهداشت تماس حاصل فرماييد. سايت مركز سنجش اموزش پزشكي مرکز سنجش آموزش پزشکی براي ارتباط با مركز سنجش اموزش پزشكي با شماره 66582501 تماس و يا با ادرس info@sanjeshp.ir مكاتبه نماييد
با سپاس

----------


## ایلین ۱

عده ای پیگیری کردن تو دیوان عدالت اداری احتمالا بند واو حذف میشه

----------


## سرندیپیتی

کسی که لیسانس داشته باشه مثلا
روزانه باید شهریه بده؟

----------


## amir2328

نه ؛ افرادی که لیسانس دارن در صورت قبولی توی این 3تا رشته میتونن توی مقطع روزانه رایگان تحصیا کنن

----------


## سرندیپیتی

قبلا مگه نبود همچین قانونی

----------


## mohammadmi

یارو از باباش قهر میکنه یا خواننده میشه یا میاد کنکور تجربی میده !!!! باوا  بیخیال .........

----------


## amir2328

بوده ولی امسال برای کسایی که مدرک ارشد دارند یه بند رو اضافه کردن مبنی بر اینکه این افراد نمیتونن حتی در صورت قبولی در روزانه ؛ رایگان بخونن و باید شهریه دانشگاه پردیس رو پرداخت کنن...

----------


## ایلین ۱

ولی این بند حذف میشه حتما

----------


## Dayi

بچه ها سوالم بی ربطه ولی ممنون میشم یکی جواب بده

اگ یکی برفرض کنکور 97 یه رشته نوبت دوم روزانه قبول بشه ینی از ترم بهمن بره ولی روزانه باشه میتونه کنکور 98 هم شرکت کنه یا نه؟

----------


## Dayi

عجب

----------


## MaHsa 95

> بچه ها سوالم بی ربطه ولی ممنون میشم یکی جواب بده
> 
> اگ یکی برفرض کنکور 97 یه رشته نوبت دوم روزانه قبول بشه ینی از ترم بهمن بره ولی روزانه باشه میتونه کنکور 98 هم شرکت کنه یا نه؟


نه ۹۷ روزانه قبول شی ۹۸ محرومی حالا چه نیمسال اول بری چه نیمسال دوم ، برای کنکور ۹۹ هم باید تا اسفند انصراف قطعی داده باشی تا بتونی شرکت کنی

----------


## siamak136

> بوده ولی امسال برای کسایی که مدرک ارشد دارند یه بند رو اضافه کردن مبنی بر اینکه این افراد نمیتونن حتی در صورت قبولی در روزانه ؛ رایگان بخونن و باید شهریه دانشگاه پردیس رو پرداخت کنن...


سلام اولا هرکسی یبار حق تحصیل رایگان داره و کسی که کارشناسیشو رایگان خونده، دیگه نمیتونه رایگان بخونه و از روزانه هم قبول بشه باید شهریه رو پرداخت کنه، که مشکلی هم نیس. ولی امسال امدن گفتن کارشناسی ارشد حتی رتبه 1 هم باشه نمیتونه بره دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و باید بره ازاد پردیس و مازاد ظرفیت یعنی اینکه حتی شهریه رو هم بدی بازم نمیزارن بری دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و مشکل بزرگش هم اینکه طرف ارشد و کارشناسی حتی ازاد باشه و از سهمیه تحصیل رایگان استفاده نکرده باشه. بازم نمیتونه به دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بره و باید بره ازاد یا پردیس و شهریه پرداخت کنه.

----------


## سرندیپیتی

> یارو از باباش قهر میکنه یا خواننده میشه یا میاد کنکور تجربی میده !!!! باوا  بیخیال .........


خب که چی
اصلا همه شرکت کنن
هرکی خونده باشه قبوله
هر کی ام نخوند تکلیفش معلومه

ظرفیت که مشخصه 
هیچ جای دنیا کسی رو منع نمیکنند و یه چیز عادیه

----------


## سرندیپیتی

تازه از سال دیکه 97
کنکور تکمیل ظرفیت هم نداریم
تو خبرا خوندم از مهر 97 اجرا میشه

----------


## siamak136

> خب که چی
> اصلا همه شرکت کنن
> هرکی خونده باشه قبوله
> هر کی ام نخوند تکلیفش معلومه
> 
> ظرفیت که مشخصه 
> هیچ جای دنیا کسی رو منع نمیکنند و یه چیز عادیه


والا اینجا با همه جای دنیا فرق داره. میری میبنی خیلی از ادم های بزرگ چندین رشته خوندن مثل دکتر حسابی. اینجا بود دکتر حسابی رو میفرستادن پردیس درس بخونه خخ

----------


## سرندیپیتی

مثال خوبی زدی
در کل هرکسی ازاده برا زندگیش تصمیم بگیره
اینا حاشیه س

----------


## lily7

به نظرم بهش فکر نکنید . بخونید قبول شین بعد درباره اش فکر میکنیم . من که هیچی نخوندم و الان یه برنامه ریختم که نمی تونم نفس بکشم .
اینقدر هم هدفم رو دوست دارم امسال هم بهش نرسم شاید سال دیگه بازم شرکت کنم .
من فکر میکنم هدفشون این بود که ما که ارشد داریم و سطح علمیمون بالاست از رقابت حذف شیم تا سطح ازمون عادی بمونه . 
حالا یکی مثل من هیچی نخونده !

----------


## F.soltani

لطفا لینک رو برای منم بفرستید

----------


## F.soltani

این لینک اعتراض رو لطفا برای منم بفرستید

----------


## mohammad1397

شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی که نهادبالادستیه تصویب کرده دیوان حق دخالت درمصوبه های بهداشت نداره حتی وزارت بهداشت میتونست بااین بهونه ازتحصیل لیسانس هاجلوگیری کنه ولی کوتاه اومدولی براارشدکوتاه نمیاددقت کنیدکه مصوبات شورای انقلاب فرهنگی حکم قانونه

----------


## neginkk

این خبرکجا اعلام شده؟

----------


## armanaaa

سلام دوستان خبر جدیدی نشده در این مورد ؟

به نظرتون امکانش هست برا سال بعد کلا نذارن کارشناسی ارشدا کنکور بدن برا پزشکی چه پردیس چه روزانه ؟

تا حالا اصلا ممنوعیت امتحان بوده ؟

----------


## Defne

> سلام دوستان خبر جدیدی نشده در این مورد ؟
> 
> به نظرتون امکانش هست برا سال بعد کلا نذارن کارشناسی ارشدا کنکور بدن برا پزشکی چه پردیس چه روزانه ؟
> 
> تا حالا اصلا ممنوعیت امتحان بوده ؟


 نه همچین قانونی تصویب نمیشه..فقط همین که کارشناسی ارشدا  در صورت قبولی پزشکی .دندان .دارو حتما باید  پردیس و بین الملل بخونن و با صرف هزینه ی بالا این رشته هارو بخونن

----------


## Fatemehahmadi

ینی حتی اگه رتبه ی خوبی هم بیاره باید بره پردیس و آزاد؟؟؟

----------


## armanaaa

> ینی حتی اگه رتبه ی خوبی هم بیاره باید بره پردیس و آزاد؟؟؟



بله حتی اگه رتبه یک هم بیاره *با توجه به قوانین الان* باید بره پردیس و با شهریه درس بخونه ... اصلا هم مهم نیست که لیسانس و فوقشو کجا و به چه شکل خونده (روزانه شبانه پیام نور آزاد ... )

----------


## armanaaa

> نه همچین قانونی تصویب نمیشه..فقط همین که کارشناسی ارشدا  در صورت قبولی پزشکی .دندان .دارو حتما باید  پردیس و بین الملل بخونن و با صرف هزینه ی بالا این رشته هارو بخونن


آخه اكه اشتباه نكنم اوناي كه دكتري دارن نمي تونن كنكور بدن واسه همين گفتم ...y

----------


## Defne

> آخه اكه اشتباه نكنم اوناي كه دكتري دارن نمي تونن كنكور بدن واسه همين گفتم ...y


 نه تو دفترچه دراین مورد چیزی نگفته..ضمن اینکه یکی از آشناها با دکترای زیست داوطلب کنکور تجربیه

----------


## armanaaa

> نه تو دفترچه دراین مورد چیزی نگفته..ضمن اینکه یکی از آشناها با دکترای زیست داوطلب کنکور تجربیه


*تبصره-* در مورد امكان شرط تحصيل مجدد دانش‌آموختگان مقطع دكتري پيوسته از محل اين مصوبه، از آنجائي كه در مصوبه ياد شده از مقاطع مذكور ذكري به ميان نيامده است، براي ورودي‌هاي سال 1397 امكان‌پذير نمي‌باشد.

منبع

من از اینجا خوندم ! شاید من اشتباه متوجه شدم ؟!؟!؟

----------


## Fatemehahmadi

> پارسال یکی از بچهای پزشکی شیراز فوق لیسانس برق داشت..
> از منوی سوالات سایت سنجش بپرسید سوالتونو بهتون جواب میدن


تو انجمن هست؟اگه هست آیدی ش رو میشه بگی؟

----------


## siamak136

انگار بند و  رو کلا حذف کردن

----------


## asie67

بله حذف شده دیگه مشکلی برای ارشدها نیست میتونن روزانه بخونن

----------


## omid94

کسایی که ارشد و دکترا دارن و واقعا مشکل مالی و روحی ندارن و علاقه در حد جنون به پزشکی دارن بیان تو این مسیر
چون آواز دهل از دور خوشه حالا ایشالا میایید متوجه میشید که چی میگم 
بدونید که بهترین روزهای عمرتون رو دارید صرف این کار می کنید روزهایی که دیگه نمیان آدم 30 ساله خیلی متفاوت تر از آدم 40 ساله است پس ارزشیابی کنید همه این ها رو بعد تصمیم بگیرید

----------


## omid94

کسایی که ارشد و دکترا دارن و واقعا مشکل مالی و روحی ندارن و علاقه در حد جنون به پزشکی دارن بیان تو این مسیر
چون آواز دهل از دور خوشه حالا ایشالا میایید متوجه میشید که چی میگم 
بدونید که بهترین روزهای عمرتون رو دارید صرف این کار می کنید روزهایی که دیگه نمیان آدم 30 ساله خیلی متفاوت تر از آدم 40 ساله است پس ارزشیابی کنید همه این ها رو بعد تصمیم بگیرید

----------


## sadafi

اینو تو دفترچه انتخاب رشته نوشته؟

----------


## siamak136

> اینو تو دفترچه انتخاب رشته نوشته؟


اره تو دفترچه نوشته که‌حذف شد

----------


## siamak136

> اینو تو دفترچه انتخاب رشته نوشته؟


اره تو دفترچه نوشته که‌حذف شد

----------


## lily7

> انگار بند و  رو کلا حذف کردن 
> فایل پیوست 81314


خبر خیلی خوبی بود . متاسفانه خیلی ها دیر متوجه شدن .

----------


## siamak136

> خبر خیلی خوبی بود . متاسفانه خیلی ها دیر متوجه شدن .


بخاطر همین همیشه میگن به حاشیه های کنکور توجه نکنین و بدون هیچ حاشیه ای جلو برین

----------


## lily7

> بخاطر همین همیشه میگن به حاشیه های کنکور توجه نکنین و بدون هیچ حاشیه ای جلو برین


بله حق با شماست.

----------


## Hamid69

سلام دوستان من سال گذشته  نسبت به بند (و) دفترچه کنکور به هیئت عمومی شکایت کردم و جواب هیئت  عمومی هم امد و تو سایتش قرار گرفت که در رای هیئت عمومی امده که  مصوبه پنجاه و یک شورای عالی اموزش پزشکی فقط ناظر بر دریافت  شهریه از کسانی هست که در پردیس های بین المللی قبول شده اند و دلالت بر محدودیت تحصیل بر کسانی که ارشد خود را روزانه گرفته اند ندارد.حال درخواستم از دوستانی که با این مشکل روبه  بودند این هست که هر اطلاعاتی در این زمینه دارند یا شکایت های مشابه من به دیوان کرده اند به بنده خبر بدند  تا با همکاری هم بتونیم شر بند و دفترچه کنکور و برای همیشه از سر باز کنیم

----------


## aminr2

رای جدید دیوان عدالت 11 تیر صادر شد که در اون بند واو ابطال شد

هیأت عمومی دیوان عدالت اداری در تاریخ 11؍4؍1398 با حضور رئیس و معاونین دیوان عدالت اداری و رؤسا و مستشاران و دادرسان شعب دیوان تشکیل شد و پس از بحث و بررسی با اکثریت آراء به شرح زیر به صدور رأی مبادرت کرده است.


رأی هیأت عمومی


نظر بـه اینکه بـه موجب مصوبه معترض عنـه مقرر شده است، دانش آمـوختگان مقطع کارشناسی ارشد صرفاً قادر به تحصیل در پردیسهای خودگردان و ظرفیت مازاد می باشند و طبق فراز اول این مصوبه کلیه پذیرفته شدگان در دوره های پردیس خودگردان و ظرفیت مازاد ملزم به پرداخت شهریه می باشند، که مآلاً نتیجه مصوبه مذکور ممنوعیت تحصیل رایگان آن دسته از داوطلبانی است که در دوره روزانه مقطع دکتری پزشکی پذیرفته شده اند لیکن مقطع کارشناسی ارشد خود را در دوره های روزانه گذرانده اند و با عنایت به اینکه به موجب ماده 7 و 8 قانون تامین وسایل و امکانات تحصیل اطفال و جوانان ایرانی مصوب سال 1358 تحصیل در دانشگاه ها و موسسات آموزش عالی داخل کشور به صورت رایگان و در قبال اخذ تعهد خدمت برای مدتی که از تحصیل رایگان استفاده کرده اند می باشد و هیچ دلیل قانونی وجود ندارد بر اینکه استفاده از تحصیل رایگان برای داوطلبان واجد شرایط ناظر به یک دوره یا یک مقطع می باشد و ایجاد ممنوعیت از تحصیل در دوره روزانه برای کسانی که در رشته دکتری پزشکی پذیرفته شده اند به خاطر این که در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد در دوره روزانه تحصیل کرده اند و از آموزش رایگان برخوردار بوده اند و همچنین اجبار به تحصیل در دوره های پردیس بین المللی و ظرفیت مازاد و اخذ شهریه مغایر قانون مارالذکر و اصل 30 قانون اساسی و ماده 60 قانون الحاق موادی به قانون تنظیم بخشی از مقررات مالی دولت تشخیص شد و مقرره مورد اعتراض به استناد بند 1 ماده 12 و مواد 13 و 88 قانون تشکیلات و آیین دادرسی دیوان عدالت اداری مصوب سال 1392 از تاریخ تصویب ابطال می شود./ 






 محمدکاظم بهرامی


رئیس هیأت عمومی دیوان عدالت اداری

----------


## Hamid69

سلام امین جان
 این رای که تو سایت دیوان نیست
چون رای های ۱۱تیر رو تو سایت قرار داده اند
میشه خواهشا لینکشو بفرستی

----------

